# International orders



## oneWithjazz (Feb 1, 2015)

What are some of the cheapest quality fulfillment companies back to the USA? (For small orders)

China, India, Korea, etc?

Thx.


----------



## JOTHIM (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,
We Offer Tshirt Drop-Shipping service from India with Screen Printing, DTG Printing and Embroidery.We could fulfill your daily Order requirement for as low as USD 10/item including international Shipping within 8 to 14 days (Print on Demand + Shipping). We ship to over 236 Countries Worldwide. All of your order can be Automated with simple Ordering panels. [email protected]


----------

